# My newest addition



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see Ava!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I like how she's showing off her claws in the last picture. Proving she will be a good mouser


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh...there she is. She's a cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ava*

Ava is a little cutie and I am sure she is delighted to have you as a Mom!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I almost did the same thing when I had a mouse that wouldn't go away. She is a cutie. Mice beware!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I spent hours at the adoption place looking for just the right cat. I needed something bold enough to put up with the dogs, enough prey drive to get mice, a people lover to come curl up in my lap, and a light color coat to not show up on my khaki pants that I wear for the benefit of the golden retriever hair. Ava met 3 out of 4 of those so I have my perfect personality kitten plus grey hair on my pants!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I spent hours at the adoption place looking for just the right cat. I needed something bold enough to put up with the dogs, enough prey drive to get mice, a people lover to come curl up in my lap, and a light color coat to not show up on my khaki pants that I wear for the benefit of the golden retriever hair. Ava met 3 out of 4 of those so I have my perfect personality kitten plus grey hair on my pants!


That is so funny!

Princess took care of our mouse population. Maybe not right away, but by the time she was 4 months old they were gone.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww....she's adorable. What do the dogs think of her?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I spent hours at the adoption place looking for just the right cat. I needed something bold enough to put up with the dogs, enough prey drive to get mice, a people lover to come curl up in my lap, and a light color coat to not show up on my khaki pants that I wear for the benefit of the golden retriever hair. Ava met 3 out of 4 of those so I have my perfect personality kitten plus grey hair on my pants!


Too funny. Our cats have caught a couple mice over the years. I don't know how they catch them since they're the laziest cats in the world, but we find the mice dead in the living room so that's all that matters.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She's adorable<:

Look at that long tail!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

She is so cute! Plus you don't have to buy her many toy's until the mice go away lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Awwww....she's adorable. What do the dogs think of her?


I haven't let them have free access to her yet (I just brought her home last night). They've either been in a crate or on a leash when in the same room with her so far.

With Colby, he's worse than an intact dog with a bitch in heat in the room. He's panting heavy, howling, won't eat. It's pathetic.

Conner is so excited. You'd think he was watching a flyer and not understanding why he can't go for his mark.

Annabel is so excited she keeps prancing in place like a horse.

I had a cat a few years ago so it's not a totally foreign concept for them. It's just been awhile so they'll have to get readjusted.

Now Flip, well, I've decided to hold off a few days on that introduction. For all of our benefits


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Very adorable!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My cat catches mice outside and brings them inside!! Yuck!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sooo cute!! I woul steal her from you if I could!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww! Hi Ava!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Apparently I have gotten the kitty version of Flip - she's fearless, wild when playing, and sticks to her new momma like glue.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

She's adorable! I hope she catches lots of mice. I wish my 2 were mousers.


----------

